# you might be a powerlifter IF



## DADAWG (Jan 8, 2013)

YOU MIGHT BE A POWERLIFTER IF

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

you might be a powerlifter if........... 
-if you sniff ammonia instead of cleaning with it. 
-if it takes 5 seconds for your soul to re-enter your body after deadlifting 
-if you cant count past 5 but can multiply by 45 in your head 
-if you are known in your gym as"the guy that wears that funny looking shirt" 
-if you have ever taken ephedrine with black coffee 
-if you have ever paced back and forth in front of a loaded bar before a set to intimidate 
the weight 
-if you check squat depth by using the toilet 
-if you add protein powder to your McDonalds milk shake while still at the counter 
-if you call ephedrine "vitamin E" 
-if more then 5 reps per set is considered cardio 
-if your favorite shirt is made of polyester, denim, or canvas and opens in the back 
-if asked,how much is your power bill, you respond $30-75 per event per contest 
-if the greeting "good morning" makes your lower back and hamstrins sore 
-if everyone asks you if that hurts your back on ME bench day 
-if asked how much do you bench, you go into great detail explaining Raw,Equiped,Gym 
and meet lifts in all the different weight catagories you have ever been in 
-if the doctor asks for a blood sample and you show him your shins 
-if you have ever wondered why college wrestlers wear powerlifting uniforms 
-if you have ever wondered about the protein content of dog food 
-if you think about your next meal while still eating one 
-if you have baby powder,superglue,duct tape,chalk and ammonia in your gym bag 
-if you dream about lifting in the masters division when you retire instead of golf or fishing 
-if you show people you hardly know the cuts and bruises under your armpits and say 
"now that shirt fits great" 
-if your friend say during a meal"how are you going to ever be a superheavyweight when 
you eat like a 308" 
-if everyone else in the gym hates you, YOU KNOW YOU ARE A POWERLIFTER


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hahaha that's some funny shit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 8, 2013)

I laughed so hard I think I shit my pants... Seriously I haven't laughed that hard in a long time!!!  My favorite was when the doctor wants a blood sample and you show him your shins lmfao!!!


----------



## DF (Jan 8, 2013)

That's great! Nice post Dawg.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow that's awesome dawg.  I like when your at McDonald's and add orotein powder to your shake. Lol


----------



## JOMO (Jan 14, 2013)

Hilarious.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 14, 2013)

awesome dawg funny shit


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 14, 2013)

Fn funny stuff man!


----------

